# What should i do next?



## ShadowReaper (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been learning C and C++ over the last few years...

My problem is i don't know where to go next. I know how to use pointers, classes etc... in C++ but i haven't written an actual program, only assigments from the university(calculating arithmetic means, mean deviation etc)...

I have thought of joining some opensource project but i do not have prior experience...

Thank you


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 6, 2009)

Projects usually don't come out of nowhere, they come out of necessity.  Think of a task that you do on the computer that takes a lot of time and try to automate it.  That's where most of my inspiration comes from.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2009)

FordGT is correct. Just trying to think of something to write will many times just leave you wondering. Joining an open source project usually takes a realatively high level of programming experience as the basic stuff is already done.

My suggestion would be that you take one of your existing assignments (ie, means, std. deviation, etc.) that you have done for class and add to it. Make it do more. Add a GUI. Save the data in an XML file or database. Plot the information on a graph. etc.

Once you've got those things down, make it even more complex in whatever way you want to learn how to do what you dream up.


----------

